# Panama City



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Found out we're moving to Panama City soon. How's the flats fishin over there?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

AWESOME. Especially around St. Andrews.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, lookin forward to it


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

inshore fishing is great here. check out panama city fishing on facebook and there are a bunch of guys on there that can help you out if you have any questions


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info 85, will check it out.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

brtc , the inshore fishing is unreel, been here a little over a year and originally from FWB. West Bay is unreel all year long. PM me sometime once you get settled and I'll give you some helpful info. These are a couple of pics from west bay


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

West Bay


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice flatty!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

chunsreefchip said:


> West Bay


Wow, flounder still hanging up there. Close to the steam plant?


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, those are some nice fish and awesome water. Thanks, i will definitely hit you up when we get down there in May, thanks.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

The 2 bottom pics were in the fall , the top pics were week before last when it was cold has crap. The Reds have been thick all winter long , it's just got to be sunny and there up on the flats in the skinny water.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

chunsreefchip said:


> The 2 bottom pics were in the fall , the top pics were week before last when it was cold has crap. The Reds have been thick all winter long , it's just got to be sunny and there up on the flats in the skinny water.


This makes me hate deer hunting. It is so hard for me to break away from hunting to get out there in the winter.


----------

